# Work or not work in 2ww?



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi there,

just wondered on everyones opinion on working on 2ww? Previously on all 3 cycles of IVF ive taken the time off, the 3rd cycle i was hyperstimulated and felt awful so spent most of it lying in bed   and it worked (but sadly it stopped growing at around 6 weeks). This time im having FET on tuesday but i know my job this time is really going to struggle covering me if i do take the time off + not told anyone this time (only my boss who has been great),My job can be quite stressfull and also physical (im the deput manager in a residential home for the elderly), Im a very hands on person and i know if i do go to work but try taking things easy ie not using hoists with heavy residents the staff would be wondering why...but on the other hand if i do carry on as normal and it doesnt work i know in my heart i would blame myself for doing something wrong ( this is our only chance at FET)

sorry to ramble but would like some opinions

Di x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Di

I think you have answered your question hun, i would take it off if you can but its personal choice.
I too took the last 2ww off and got a bfp but sadly lost one twin to an ectopic and bubs heart had stopped at 9wks  i have decided i will do exactly as i did last time as if it worked then why wouldnt it work again   

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Diane,

I know how you feel its such a dilemma,  I managed to take things easy on each of my 2ww,  combination of 2 weeks holiday this time,  holiday and working from home the times before.

Your job sounds demanding and it would be so hard to be put the position that you felt you could or should of done something differently.  

Our goals and dreams of getting that BFP and the end result are so important I believe we should do what feels right for our own bodies and minds during this little window of hope.

Good luck 

Katie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I really think its all down to personal choice, and assuming your job doesn't involve heavy lifting, stretching or anything that you may feel you shouldn't be doing then I don't think it really makes any difference to the success rates.

With our 1st ivf I took the whole time from EC onwards off work & got a BFN, with our 1st fet I took the 2ww from ET off work and got a very faint and short lived positive (only 1 hpt showed +ve)...this time round (our 2nd fet and only one embie transfer - ET was yesterday) I have decided to take the first week off but am back next week - the 2nd week is always the most anxious so I've decided that I'd rather be busy at work and take my mind off it...yes I have to commute into the city but personally I don't feel that it will effect the success...thats my opinion anyway.

Ultimately only you can make the decision for whats right for you.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------

